# Professionelle CSS Templates



## MaxReeb (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

das Internet bietet ne Menge CSS+Web Templates für mehr oder weniger Geld... .

Kann mir jemand einen/mehrere Anbieter empfehlen wo das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt.

Habe eine Menge Seiten gesehen mit Angeboten 10 bis 100 Euro ohne Exklusivrechte.


LG Max


----------



## Maik (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

viel Spaß beim Stöbern - und alles zum Nulltarif 


http://andreasviklund.com/templates/
http://www.ex-designz.net/template/default.asp
http://www.free-css.com/free-css-templates/page1.php
http://www.free-css-templates.com/css-templates/
http://www.freecsstemplates.org/css-templates/
http://www.freelayouts.com/websites
http://www.freewebtemplates.com/templates/business
http://www.layouts4free.com/free-layouts/business/
http://www.mastertemplates.com/free-templates.htm
http://www.opendesigns.org/view-designs/
http://www.openwebdesign.org/browse.php
http://www.oswd.org/designs/browse/
http://www.solucija.com/free-templates

mfg Maik


----------



## MaxReeb (4. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Maik,

nunja das mit dem Nulltarif stimmt nicht ganz. Viele behalten sich das recht, das man das Copyright nicht entfernen darf ohne einen "kleinen" Betrag zu zahlen... .


LG Max


----------



## Maik (4. Oktober 2009)

Das dürfte in dieser üppigen Angebotspalette auf eine Minderheit bei der Nutzung für kommerzielle Projekte zutreffen.

Wer suchet, der findet ;-)

mfg Maik


----------

